

   It’s Like Google Maps with Sim City 2000 - OnionMap - prakash
http://flowingdata.com/2008/08/07/its-like-google-maps-with-sim-city-2000-onionmap/

======
jrockway
This is cool, but why not link directly to the site:

<http://us.onionmap.com/web/us/>

All the linked blog post tells us is that the author enjoyed playing Sim City
2000. Not Hacker News :)

~~~
prakash
It was more from a meta perspective, I would like more HN folks to know about
the excellent flowingdata.com website.

------
cousin_it
As a map dev, I'd like to see a lot more competition to Google/MS/Yahoo from
hand-painted maps. It's an under-explored niche. Another example: hand-
painted, interactive road intersections at Yandex Maps -
[http://maps.yandex.ru/map.xml?mapID=2000&mapX=4159769...](http://maps.yandex.ru/map.xml?mapID=2000&mapX=4159769&mapY=7475551&scale=7&slices=1&l=jnc&oid=jnc-01-61)

~~~
Poleris
Do you have any recommendations for other resources for getting high-quality
maps?

